# New to Goats - Sleeping shelves?



## junkprospector (Aug 27, 2013)

We are to become the owners of 2 Nigerian Dwarfs - a young doeling and a wether. They are nigerian dwarfs. We are building their goat pen and enclosure and my daughter was saying that they need sleeping shelves. I have built a small stall, about 36" x 48", then they have a coral area that is 6' x 6', then they have a large run area. I was thinking of putting the sleeping hhelves in their 36 x 48 stall but not real sure what they sleeping shelves look like, if goats like snug areas to sleep in, if they need to be staggered, etc... are there any pictures of sleeping shelves that these goats use? recomendations? Thanks!
John


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 27, 2013)

junkprospector said:
			
		

> We are to become the owners of 2 Nigerian Dwarfs - a young doeling and a wether. They are nigerian dwarfs. We are building their goat pen and enclosure and my daughter was saying that they need sleeping shelves. I have built a small stall, about 36" x 48", then they have a coral area that is 6' x 6', then they have a large run area. I was thinking of putting the sleeping hhelves in their 36 x 48 stall but not real sure what they sleeping shelves look like, if goats like snug areas to sleep in, if they need to be staggered, etc... are there any pictures of sleeping shelves that these goats use? recomendations? Thanks!
> John


They don't really need sleeping shelves, they will sleep on the ground, although if you build a shelf they will likely get on it.

But, if you get a lot of rain and the floor of your stall is damp, they will need a way to get off of the ground.


----------



## elevan (Aug 27, 2013)

We had solid wood pallets on the floor that our goats liked to sleep on.


----------



## junkprospector (Aug 27, 2013)

if i do build some sleeping shelves, would a 36 x 24 platform be adequate? And if i put in 2 shelves, do they need to be staggered like stairs do allow the top bunk access by jumping from the bottom bunk? The stable area where i am thinking of putting the shelves is sided with plywood on 3 sides and the 4th has an open door that can be closed up all the way or just the bottom or top section can also be closed. 

Or is this all completely unnecessary and they'll be OK if i just give them fresh straw in the stable area to lay on?


----------



## elevan (Aug 27, 2013)

It's not necessary but it's a nice "perk" for the goats if you want to do it.  They would be fine with straw for bedding if you don't want to do it.

Your dimensions sound fine for small goats.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 27, 2013)

junkprospector said:
			
		

> Or is this all completely unnecessary and they'll be OK if i just give them fresh straw in the stable area to lay on?


Yes, it is completely unnecessary.  That is, unless the groundis wet if you get a lot of rain.  I've been dealing with that all summer.
It will saturate the bedding.  

Anything that will allow them to get off of the ground if it is wet is fine.


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 27, 2013)

I agree with the others. We do have shelves and the goats love it!!!!!
We need more though because they ALL want to be on the shelves and there aren't enough.

Funny... Our 250 lb buck has a shelter all to himself and there is a big shelf in it... he loves his shelf, like a big baby!
Mine like pallets too! Just have to make sure they aren't Open Pallets but solid surface. 

I have 2 goats that love to try and get up in the hens nesting shelves ( like boxes but longer with no dividers). 
Lamanchas especially love the climbing high. Goofy goats!


----------



## Chevoner (Aug 28, 2013)

I have never heard of this before, but it doesn't sound like a lot of extra work or expense if you have access to free pallets. 
Definitely something I will be considering! Thanks!


----------



## junkprospector (Sep 3, 2013)

so we installed some sleeping shelves for our little goaties. THey're pretty solid - my 6 year old boy tested them out and they're pretty sturdy... the goats however seem to prefer sleeping under the bottom shelf  - the two of them snuggle together under the shelf and drift off.... its pretty cute.


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Sep 5, 2013)

Have any pictures of that you can share?  That sounds like a picture of the week...


----------



## bj taylor (Sep 5, 2013)

I wanted to create "shelves" too, but didn't have the means.  I did have an old porch about 10 x 10.  I cut the weak rotten legs off & laid the top in the goat pen.  they seem to like to lay on it as much as the ground.  if I don't get their pen cleaned every day, I at least broom off their 'shelf' so they have a clean place to sleep.


----------



## NaturesPace (Sep 12, 2013)

are you putting straw on the shelf? we have been putting straw on the ground, but it can get expensive to keep clean. they poo a lot in their shed. 
should i keep most of the shed a dry lot and have shelves for them to sleep on that have straw?
is straw just something we think they need and they would be fine just on a solid dry surface?


----------



## junkprospector (Sep 12, 2013)

Yeah, i have straw on the shelves - no luck...
I also tried some plush carpet remnants as a sleeping mat... no luck.
They really seem to like crowding under the lowest shels and snuggling together. I guess whatever makes them happy... if they're good, i'm good.


----------



## elevan (Sep 12, 2013)

Straw isn't needed on the shelves / pallets.  An elevated, dry, clean spot to relax is all that they need / want.


----------



## junkprospector (Sep 12, 2013)

do they need to have any type of a edge on them or anything? mine are just a shelf made of plywood, secured/supported by 2x4's on both sides. they're sturdy... my 6 year old climbed up on them LOL


----------



## elevan (Sep 12, 2013)

No edge necessary, mine were just solid wood pallets.


----------



## NaturesPace (Sep 12, 2013)

This is great. We were having trouble getting straw that wasn't treated with herbicides. We want to be able to put our hay in the compost pile and use that in the garden. In the winter they are ok with out bedding too?

They do love napping on their new playground that we built them.

Thanks for all the info.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 12, 2013)

NaturesPace said:
			
		

> This is great. We were having trouble getting straw that wasn't treated with herbicides. We want to be able to put our hay in the compost pile and use that in the garden. In the winter they are ok with out bedding too?
> 
> They do love napping on their new playground that we built them.
> 
> Thanks for all the info.


I used to use wheat straw myself.  To much work to clean out..  I get the pine shavings from TSC now.  Soaks up the urine and is so much easier to clean out.

I don't know about the herbicide issue though.  I don't worry about that stuff too much myself.


----------

